# 2014 nec..



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

I get someone to e-mail me the PDF. I use it on my computer, iPad, and iPhone. With the right PDF viewer, it's great.

I haven't had a hard copy of the code since I took the test.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B4T said:


> Where are you guys getting code books and PDF format....
> 
> What "package" gives you the best deal...


I got mine from NFPA. I think they are the only ones selling the pdf


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Haxwoper said:


> I get someone to e-mail me the PDF. I use it on my computer, iPad, and iPhone. With the right PDF viewer, it's great.
> 
> I haven't had a hard copy of the code since I took the test.


I like having both. Can you search the pdf that you have? Sometimes it is hard to get a copy that is searchable.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I like having both. Can you search the pdf that you have? Sometimes it is hard to get a copy that is searchable.


Yes, it's searchable. The unsearchable one is the one available for free for download.

I find the PDF so much better than using a book. Same with when I am out of the office, I use the iPad comfortably. I guess I'm just used to it because 100% of the books I read are on the iPad now, no more paper.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I got mine from NFPA. I think they are the only ones selling the pdf


Dennis, what you doing with the 2014?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

drspec said:


> Dennis, what you doing with the 2014?


I like staying up on things. Also I heard that NC may go to the 2014 for commercial work and stay on the 2011 for dwellings. How ridiculous is that


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I like staying up on things. Also I heard that NC may go to the 2014 for commercial work and stay on the 2011 for dwellings. How ridiculous is that


yeah Im hearing the same thing myself.

what changes are there for commercial?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Haxwoper said:


> Yes, it's searchable. The unsearchable one is the one available for free for download.
> 
> I find the PDF so much better than using a book. Same with when I am out of the office, I use the iPad comfortably. I guess I'm just used to it because 100% of the books I read are on the iPad now, no more paper.


Funny how I rarely need the book in the field unless someone asks me a question at the supply house and I have to prove my answer -- the supply company has one so I leave mine at home but I still like the book. For searching I use the pdf.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

drspec said:


> yeah Im hearing the same thing myself.
> 
> what changes are there for commercial?


I really haven't spent alot of time in that area as I don't usually do much commercial. I see lots of changes in classifications , spray application equipment, health care, etc


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I like having both. Can you search the pdf that you have? Sometimes it is hard to get a copy that is searchable.


Search is a function of the reader, not the file.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Search is a function of the reader, not the file.


Not necessarily. You can save just about anything as a .PDF such as scanned documents, but they aren't searchable. The file has to be created as searchable and every character has to be indexed so the search function can operate properly.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Search is a function of the reader, not the file.


Not true.

The free PDF is just pictures of pages and the text isn't searchable.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I bought mine from Mike Holt. It's a spiral bound and I love the format. Mike threw in a 'Changes to the 2008 NEC' book for free for being a repeat customer (many times over as a matter of fact).


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*2014 nec*

Go to the NFPA website and look at the new code now offered as an Ebook.

I found lots of information at the NECCONNECT website as well.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Mike threw in a 'Changes to the 2008 NEC' book for free for being a repeat customer (many times over as a matter of fact).


I got one too. Why would I want to know changes to the 2008 code cycle when purchasing the 2014? Mine went straight into the trash I don't have the room to hoard Mike Holt books


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I_get_shocked said:


> I got one too. Why would I want to know changes to the 2008 code cycle when purchasing the 2014? Mine went straight into the trash I don't have the room to hoard Mike Holt books


I was wondering if the 2008 was mistyped

yeah, why the hell you need something that was relevant 6 years ago?


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

drspec said:


> I was wondering if the 2008 was mistyped
> 
> yeah, why the hell you need something that was relevant 6 years ago?


Instead of throwing out the old stock that didn't sell, you can give it away and some people will think it's a gift :laughing:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Massachusetts Adopts 2014 NEC*

*Massachusetts Adopts 2014 NEC

The Massachusetts Board of Fire Prevention Regulators has approved the adoption of the 2014 National Electrical Code (NFPA 70, 2014 Edition). The approval will be effective on January 1, 2014 with an assortment of amendments particular to Massachusetts. 

To see the amendments please go to the following Web page:


http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/dfs/board-meetings/2013-9-7-massachusetts-2014-code.pdf*


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I like staying up on things. Also I heard that NC may go to the 2014 for commercial work and stay on the 2011 for dwellings. How ridiculous is that


That's the pisser. If we stay on the 2011 when we do go to the 2017 we will have to play catch up with the 2014 and 2017 changes thanks to the NC home builders association. From what I see is they are trying to hold off any more changes that increases the cost of building a home. But when the new code dose hit there will be 6 years of change at once dumped onto a new construction home. Who's to say that in 2017 the market can take that big of a hit at once.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Never, ever give the NFPA your email or physical address. They make google google look like like a kindergarten class. I always try to buy it from somewhere not associated with NFPA. NFPA is the devil. If I can pirate it I will.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

I get about 5-6 things from the NFPA per week, more than the NRA sends out.

Anything that has an envelope to send back gets sent back empty.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Haxwoper said:


> I get about 5-6 things from the NFPA per week.


My trash is full of those things.

Besides, their stuff is expensive.



Haxwoper said:


> Anything that has an envelope to send back gets sent back empty.


 
:laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank goodness I haven't signed up for any of their stuff. I hate the NFPA anyway, so getting piles of spam mail from them would only make me more angry.


----------

